# My Favorite Cat



## 1955 (Feb 15, 2022)

Keico, she was an Abyssinia and my soulmate. Just a delightful cat that played fetch and came when you called her.



Been thinking about getting another one but I’m concerned about where I live in the Ozarks. Just to many tics, chiggers and every other bug you can think of.


----------

